# Forum lag?



## Steve/sewell (Apr 10, 2013)

Has anyone else checking in here today noticed the forum lag time in the pages fully loading.  All other websites I have visited today have been operating normally. I was uploading pictures and posting on another members  subject this morning and it was taking literally 3 minutes to fully load my new content I had just added. I pinged the IP address for the forum 74.39.251.160 and had a 25 percent loss of data just on the initial connection. It is worse when trying to get to the next layer antique-bottles.net/forum/  Again is anyone else experiencing the same thing from their Pc.


----------



## JohnN (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep, same problem here. I was just about to post this same thing, wondering if it was just me. I'm going to give up on checking the forum today, since it is so slow. I thought I had a bad internet connection, which sometimes happens to me, but I guess it is not me.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 10, 2013)

It was slow for me on a different sight.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 10, 2013)

ABN is hosted by Frontier Communications out of Kansas just North east of Wichita  I wonder if the tornadoes and bad weather out there is affecting the connection.  http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip/74.39.251.160


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 10, 2013)

Well it was tornadoes earlier now it is freezing rain and snow!!    http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/kansas/weather-radar?play=1


----------



## MNJars (Apr 10, 2013)

It is very slow for me too.  It was equally as slow last night as well.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 10, 2013)

It's the 2 word game eating up all the bandwidth.. [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 10, 2013)

Not on my END!-----fast is Good.  Now off to the 2 word game[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## epackage (Apr 10, 2013)

Started on my end last night and it's still a mess trying to get things to load, hope it doesn't last much longer, I'm addicted to this joint!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2013)

The server is in Virginia I think. Jersey has no straight line to there. You need to be rerouted though Europe, then Africa and to Japan to the US west coast and over. []


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 10, 2013)

I had a lot of trouble yesterday, but it seems normal here now......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 10, 2013)

mine is like --------


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> The server is in Virginia I think. Jersey has no straight line to there. You need to be rerouted though Europe, then Africa and to Japan to the US west coast and over.Â []


 Hi Eric, a little help for you determining the route you view the forum from. I have windows 6.1 What ever flavor you use Go to START    PROGRAMS       ACCESSORIES  COMMAND PROMPT    Black ICON with a letter C in top left corner. Open the COMMAND PROMPT Program and you should see a flashing cursor in a black window Type the following Command        ping       (then hit your space bar once) now type   antique-bottles.net    You should see the following






 As you can see the IP address for this forum is 74.39.251.168  When you use the program  http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip/ and type this address 74.39.251.168 in it shows the Domain server in Kansas.


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 10, 2013)

Yup, been a real pain here in Illinois as well. And I have another one of my "trademark" digging posts to upload shortly too! This forum needs some more interesting fresh content; it's April and people are diggin', so they should all be posting, lag or not! []


----------



## Bottleworm (Apr 10, 2013)

Come on Plummy its fine just down the road![] Really want to see what you found!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2013)

I haven't used the command console in a while and never new there was a 6.1 windows. Is that the same as tracert?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 10, 2013)

Now with the COMMAND PROMPT window still open and the cursor flashing waiting for the next command type the following        tracert  (hit the space bar once ) now type antique-bottles.net        on the command line you should see        tracert antique-bottles.net    now hit your enter key and the the trace route begins. You should see all of the Central offices housing servers all over the United States starting in your area. Here is the route my PC takes to get to the ABN forum website. 17 hops with a big problem in hop 16. I start in Woodbury New Jersey and hit about 8 Comcast servers 5 of them in Washington DC, Somewhere between Rochester New York Frontier Communications and Kansas Frontier Communications there is a completely down Domain server at hop 16.






 Sorry Eric this last post took 10 minutes to upload yes it is the command you speak of SEE THAT BIG BLANK AREA ON LINE 16 you need to forward this to Rogers  web hosting team only they can fix this. A server is completely down probably in New York State. I wish others would use the tracert command and post their paths to see if there is a common bad hiccup. RIGHT NOW THE FORUM SUCKS BIG TIME!!!!!..... I typed this edit yesterday[8D] and it is just showing up now.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2013)

> It's the 2 word game eating up all the bandwidth..


Charlie may be on to something. There are a lot of off topic posts and pictures, especially the pictures. I couldn't stand it if I was on dial-up or even DSL.
 More crap, More crap, More crap.
 I think the Playground and the servers may be outdated for keeping up with it all too.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ERIC YOU SEE THAT LINE 16 REQUEST TIME OUT  that means server point 15 was sending his data packets to 16 and 16 is either asleep at the wheel or turned off OR BLOWN UP. It has nothing to do with usage on the forum it has everything to do with a server being down which is handling ABNs data packets.When a server sends a request and the remote server never responds it is a big issue.Email Roger


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2013)

> ERIC YOU SEE THAT LINE 16 REQUEST TIME OUT that means server point 15 was sending his data packets to 16 and 16 is either asleep at the wheel or turned off OR BLOWN UP. It has nothing to do with usage on the forum it has everything to do with a server being down which is handling ABNs data packets.When a server sends a request and the remote server never responds it is a big issue.Email Roger


I doubt Roger has anything do to with it in the UK. It's would be more a US problem. It happens just like after Sandy. I couldn't get in at all then for weeks it seamed. Sometimes it routes one way, sometimes another, sometimes it just doesn't.
 Stop the world, I want to get off. [] Or does the world stop by itself if a small bit of technology goes awry. If that's the case, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## MNJars (Apr 10, 2013)

Still immensely slow - yet, I find myself sitting here waiting for it to load and posting on the "slow post" thread.  Maybe I need a new hobby.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2013)

> Still immensely slow - yet, I find myself sitting here waiting for it to load and posting on the "slow post" thread. Maybe I need a new hobby.


[][]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 This is not directed at you personally,
 I never told to you blame Roger or the UK Eric , I told you to tell him about the problem .I took the time to display for you and all to see the problem in shining colors.  I asked you to send an email for God sakes,what ever happened to common courtesy ? There is a lot of that going around here at this forum, people being helpful to others and no acknowledgement from the recipient who requested the help in the first place in a lot of cases..........,. What a waste of friggggggggggin time       I am done trying to be helpful [:-]


----------



## JohnN (Apr 10, 2013)

My Trace rout is even worse: Traceroute has startedâ€¦

 Traceroute has startedâ€¦

 traceroute to antique-bottles.net (74.39.251.160), 64 hops max, 72 byte packets
  1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  6.975 ms  2.836 ms  0.898 ms
  2  * * *
  3  67.59.227.73 (67.59.227.73)  11.363 ms  8.951 ms  8.650 ms
  4  rtr1-ge1-20.mhe.prnynj.cv.net (67.83.247.1)  14.004 ms  11.572 ms  11.849 ms
  5  64.15.7.229 (64.15.7.229)  27.208 ms
     64.15.7.225 (64.15.7.225)  16.108 ms  17.327 ms
  6  * * *
  7  xe-9-3-2.edge3.newark1.level3.net (4.28.6.53)  18.738 ms  14.927 ms  14.317 ms
  8  ae-32-52.ebr2.newark1.level3.net (4.69.156.62)  22.148 ms  18.572 ms  18.181 ms
  9  ae-4-4.ebr2.washington1.level3.net (4.69.132.101)  20.151 ms  18.275 ms  21.431 ms
 10  ae-62-62.csw1.washington1.level3.net (4.69.134.146)  35.378 ms  20.201 ms  22.126 ms
 11  * * ae-1-60.edge3.washington4.level3.net (4.69.149.18)  22.595 ms
 12  4.53.116.46 (4.53.116.46)  18.999 ms  20.382 ms  19.097 ms
 13  ae2---0.cor02.asbn.va.frontiernet.net (74.40.2.177)  18.901 ms  19.493 ms  24.745 ms
 14  ae3---0.cor01.roch.ny.frontiernet.net (74.40.5.17)  31.527 ms  30.952 ms  31.993 ms
 15  ge--0-0-0---0.car01.roch.ny.frontiernet.net (74.40.5.74)  32.129 ms  31.202 ms  32.160 ms
 16  te5-4.br5.roch.ny.frontiernet.net (74.45.102.6)  35.169 ms  34.926 ms  33.912 ms
 17  * * *
 18  antique-bottles.net (74.39.251.160)  39.344 ms  33.065 ms *


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2013)

> This is not directed at you personally,
> I never told to you blame Roger or the UK Eric , I told you to tell him about the problem .I took the time to display for you and all to see the problem in shining colors. I asked you to send an email for God sakes,what ever happened to common courtesy ? There is a lot of that going around here at this forum, people being helpful to others and no acknowledgement from the recipient who requested the help in the first place in a lot of cases..........,. What a waste of friggggggggggin time I am done trying to be helpful


I'm just saying Steve, not setting anything on anywhere. The simple thing for me is that it's not an end all thing. I lived in Maine for 10 years with no internet. We got 4 stations on the TV (5 with good weather and in mid winter). Heck, it was a 5 party phone line for the first 2 years. Common courtesy? What happened to patience and doing without. 
 I'm not dissing you, just saying that some things are more important to worry about than a day or two of slow network connection to ABN.
 Besides, it's working fine from here.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 11, 2013)

By the time Roger wakes up and takes his breakfast tea, this will probably no longer be an issue for anyone.. if it is, all he can do is ask for answers from his host, then the host would need to know what's going on with the servers, etc etc etc.. Steve, you are on the ball and it's great you want to help, we thank you!


----------



## epackage (Apr 11, 2013)

Getting a little bit better here in Northern NJ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 11, 2013)

You kinda have to be amazed at how well the internet makes connections at all.. and just 15 years ago we never thought the internet would be as fast as our fingers.. but the internet has now become a utility, like electricity and gas.. when it slows down or stops, all hell breaks loose.. we are weak and pathetic.. [&:]


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 11, 2013)

Fine out here in Cali


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 11, 2013)

these two posts took about one minute to type and load into the site


----------



## SAbottles (Apr 11, 2013)

Andy, no lag here, but what interests me is that your post is shown as 9.05 am, while it's actually only 8.40 am here - and I am waayyyy East of you ?  Don't really understand it ? Oh well - modern technology is way ahead of me !!


----------



## SAbottles (Apr 11, 2013)

OK - looking at the last post it shows as 9.47, so my computer setting is an hour fast. Not sure how to change it, but what the hell - it really doesn't matter !![]


----------



## j.dinets (Apr 11, 2013)

Still taking a while to load, I just retry and it gets there in its' own time. I have windows 8, but I also kept AOL, so when in doubt I just blame AOL[], makes me feel better.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 11, 2013)

[]Hey it shows 2:00 am inna morning here, who knows, but the site is loading fast........


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 11, 2013)

actual pacific coast time is 11:52 pm


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 11, 2013)

Its an internet connection for Gods sake.Just wait, In time you  you will be healed.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 11, 2013)

I remember when Sandy came and what I did now. I called my ISP and they forced a reroute through a different a point manually.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 11, 2013)

Fine in Missouri, but we ran all of the Gremlins out years ago.  [8|]


----------



## JohnN (Apr 11, 2013)

Seems to be working ok now.


----------

